
Gerrymandering Is Illegal, but Only Mathematicians Can Prove It - bilifuduo
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/gerrymandering-illegal-mathematicians-can-prove/
======
hermitdev
Doesn't always take a Mathematician to show it. Until (within a few years)
recently, there was a district (15, I think - but unsure) in Illinois that
looked like a horse shoe. There was a district that was drawn east/west that
surrounded another entirely in it's center, and it was only connected by an
uninhabited area down the center of a tollway. That was the only thing that
connected the north and south areas of the district. It was obviously drawn to
ensure a Latino Representative was in the Congress. I don't know how you'd
prove it, but it was obvious looking at the map of the district & it's
demographics. I can't find a link to prove it, because, of course, the
district lines have been redrawn.

~~~
cjlarose
[Illinoi's 4th congressional district][1] was called the "earmuff" district
because of its usual shape. It joined two predominately latino communities
with a narrow strip of the I-294.

But not all weirdly shaped districts are bad. Between the two latino
communities in that area, there is a predominately African-American community.
By joining two latino communities together into a single district, it ensured
that they had a representative serving their interests. This district in
particular was featured in [a recent LastWeekTonight episode][2].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois%27s_4th_congressional...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois%27s_4th_congressional_district)
[2]: [https://youtu.be/A-4dIImaodQ?t=684](https://youtu.be/A-4dIImaodQ?t=684)

------
ChefDenominator
Interesting! I always thought lawyers did that...

